

Owe Me Cash: Easy debt collector - Rails Rumble 2010 - Built in 48 hours - ryanza
http://owemecash.com

======
ryanza
Our Rails Rumble entry - Beware facebook login doesn't work on that domain
name - If you want to use facebook please login on
<http://omecash.r10.railsrumble.com> \- Give us feedback! :)

------
elliottcarlson
At what point does it send out a 300lbs guy with a baseball bat to my non-
paying client?

~~~
neilh
We're building that into the next release. I'm sure the Amazon Turks will love
this.

